# Need help finding 32-bit New Age backing/pad sounds....



## ulrichburke2 (Nov 10, 2022)

Dear Anyone.

Am disabled, have a 32-bit DAW that's pure notation, I love it, it never got updated to 64-bit. Apart from Dorico, which at £500 is outta my price range, never found a 64-bit VST with notation - they all seem to be for drag'n'drop loops. (Sibelius is £700!!) Anyway.



or....



If you were doing the backing tracks on either of these - NOT the piano/lead sounds - where would you get the backing track sounds from? I'm pretty sure they're from a library of presets on SOMETHING 32-bit - both of those were written in 32-bit days, I'm pretty sure - but I've been looking for those kinda backing sounds for YEARS - hopefully in something multitimbral so I could mix'n'match them and have the combined output coming out on one MIDI channel - and nobody's ever told me where to find them. 

Please, does anyone here know? I suck at programming synths but then I'm pretty certain these are presets, not backing sounds he's created himself because they come up in other people's pieces too, what do I buy to get these sounds so I can use them in my compositions? I'm JUST after these sounds, I've got pianos, flutes, lead synthy sounds all sorted. It's just the synth-orchestral backing sounds I need now. Remember the 32-bit (or if anyone's prepared to help me with JBRIDGE that seems to be very hit'n'miss, in my hands much more 'miss' than 'hit!') 

Any ideas of where I'd find a backing pad library, hopefully but not necessarily multitimbral, of 32-bit sounds like those?

Yours hopefully

Chris.


----------



## Wensleydale (Nov 10, 2022)

Chris, have you tried all the helpful suggestions that were made when you asked the same question 6 months ago? As was there pointed out, many modern DAWs have notation editors and are used for serious composition (not just loops).


----------

